# BSH Pendulum Mount..Yay or Nay?



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*BSH Pendulum Mount..Yay or Nay? Updated W/ Picture Content*

Ok about to pull the trigger on the BSH Pendulum Mounts, but getting mixed reviews on some saying it causes alot of Vibration, etc. 
Is this mod worth it? I don't need any added Vibrations to my car...Please give me ur input if you have this mod. 


_Modified by ODY at 2:30 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Buy VF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks like a canadian is selling a new one too...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4852261
Dave


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Buy VF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks like a canadian is selling a new one too...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4852261
Dave

LOL yea i know.. i know jason pretty well, but i was thinking of getting BSH since i read not great reviews on the VF, but a little better about BSH...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_
LOL yea i know.. i know jason pretty well, but i was thinking of getting BSH since i read not great reviews on the VF, but a little better about BSH...

BSH copied VF. They're the same part . . . buy from the original company instead of the impostor.
Dave


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yea, they're all the same IMO. BSH, VF, Neuspeed, blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Yea, they're all the same IMO. BSH, VF, Neuspeed, blah blah blah blah blah.


well VF makes parts 
BSH copies everything 
so yes there parts are the same









_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_
LOL yea i know.. i know jason pretty well, but i was thinking of getting BSH since i read not great reviews on the VF, but a little better about BSH...


what you are hearing is BSH fanbois most likely i would agree with Dave 100% go with VF. 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 4:36 PM 4/19/2010_


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

too late just ordered BSH :S.... but im not talking about VF vs BSH... Im talking about the Pendulum mounts in general as for the Vibration... I'm just gonna try it out i guess.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_too late just ordered BSH :S.... but im not talking about VF vs BSH... Im talking about the Pendulum mounts in general as for the Vibration... I'm just gonna try it out i guess. 


there will be no difference since BSH copied the mounts 100%, the vibrations will be more. i have not been in a car with those mounts but i assume you will experience more of course.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

i have the bsh and from all the good reviews ive read it actually is what they say and car goes with less wheel hop so far from what ive noticed and it shifts better in lower gears with dsg. i also do not get any vibrations.




_Modified by rick89 at 6:50 PM 4/19/2010_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick89* »_i have the bsh and from all the good reviews ive read it actually is what they say and car goes with less wheel hop so far from what ive noticed and it shifts better in lower gears with dsg. i also do not get any vibrations.


do you have the full mount or just the insert?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

the full pendulum mount.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i went with the BFI insert which is the hardest duro you can get without putting in the full puck types and i hardly feel any vibrations


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Its hard not to copy a design that can bolt in only one way . I have All 3 BSH mounts in my R32 and love them , The looks of the two side mounts they actully put more detail in them .Where VF didnt , not Talking crap about any company , but BSH makes good stuff .


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_The looks of the two side mounts they actully put more detail in them .Where VF didnt 


any proof on this? 
all i see is a different paint job. 
believe what you will but B$H straight out copied VF..


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Just to let you know I destroyed my first bsh pendulum mount. Good news is they honored their warrenty.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

any proof on this? 

Yeah go to VF website and BSH and you will see that the CNC time is more in the BSH . Look at the P side mount at the BSH you will see 2 small receses that are countersunk and really nice , The vf one is just a flat pieace of alum. 
If anything either way some one copied the OG mount and that can bolt in only one way. So what if i made my own mount with my bridgeport mill would i be copying VF or BSH no i would have to work with what VW-audi gave me in the room and the bolt location.








In the pic you can see the detail im talking about


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cleanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_

*Yeah go to VF website and BSH and you will see that the CNC time is more in the BSH .* Look at the P side mount at the BSH you will see 2 small receses that are countersunk and really nice , The vf one is just a flat pieace of alum. 

Lol nope.
VF is milled from a single piece of billet. BSH only mills the bottom part out of billet, then he presses in a steel rod into the billet.
Nice cost-cutting there. Strength-wise, I'd go with the VF.
Dave


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Looks like a canadian is selling a new one too...
Dave

I would never buy from a Canadian.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_
I would never buy from a Canadian.









srsly, it'd probably be all sticky from that maple syrup.


----------



## wiredbeans (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (rick89)*

I forgot if you have the 6 speed or DSG. 
Since we are on the subject I want to know if there will be vibration / more pronounced vibration in the DSG cars when in gear, i.e.: stopping at a red light with brake paddle pressed.
sorry about jacking the thread


----------



## tulliotk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re:*

Yeah, nobody other than BSH ever copies anyone else. Right.
If someone thinks that they have a new, unique idea, they should get a patent. Otherwise . . .
Todd


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
BSH copied VF. They're the same part . . . buy from the original company instead of the impostor.
Dave

funny the guys with vf always say that.








Doesn't really matter what brand they all work about the same.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i am going with bsh, simply because it matches the overall colour scheme of my engine bay. i do not want any red bits or blue bits or any other boy racer nonsense in there... both mounts are going to work just fine and should be an improvement over stock.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
funny the guys with vf always say that.








Doesn't really matter what brand they all work about the same. 

Yes because it's true. Phil was a VF distributor, Phil bought a set of VF mounts (note how he says that he "absolutely loves them"). Then phil gets dropped by VF as well as a few other vendors and then come a few months later, boom . . . BSH mounts are born which look identical to VFs. The poly even is sourced from the same place (Energy Suspension).
At least BFI designed their mount from the ground up.
Dave


_Modified by crew219 at 6:41 AM 4/21/2010_


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

the endlinks are neuspeed copies as well... imo.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_the endlinks are neuspeed copies as well... imo.

No, the neuspeed ones are better. They maintain the factory angle. BSH cut theirs out of a smaller flat piece of billet to save cost and instead used large spacers on one end to make it fit.
Dave


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i went neuspeed in the past, and will do so again... i really like the quality of their product... i have never ever liked neuspeed anything however these links were top notch.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_The poly even is sourced from the same place (Energy Suspension).

Not really looking to get into a pissing match here, but speaking as an ME, if one vendor sells material that you need cheaper than another, that's where you're going to get it from. I don't know if those companies have purchasing departments, but if so, then the source of the material is pretty much out of the designers' hands. If an engineer told purchasing, "Hey don't buy the polyurethane for this product from Energy Suspension because VF Engineering does," I'm certain that the purchasing department would laugh in his/her face. 
Two companies designed nearly identical products and SURPRISE! they both work! OMG! Get the cheaper one...duh? I don't even get why this is a debate. Does it matter if the chicken came before the egg, because they both taste good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (robs92jettv2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robs92jettv2.0* »_
Not really looking to get into a pissing match here, but speaking as an ME, if one vendor sells material that you need cheaper than another, that's where you're going to get it from. I don't know if those companies have purchasing departments, but if so, then the source of the material is pretty much out of the designers' hands. If an engineer told purchasing, "Hey don't buy the polyurethane for this product from Energy Suspension because VF Engineering does," I'm certain that the purchasing department would laugh in his/her face. 
Two companies designed nearly identical products and SURPRISE! they both work! OMG! Get the cheaper one...duh? I don't even get why this is a debate. Does it matter if the chicken came before the egg, because they both taste good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Designed? Lol.
More like R&D . . . Receive and Duplicate. 
From a "ME" standpoint, you can surely see that one company opted to cut costs by making the base 2 piece vs 1 piece billet. Clearly the products are no longer identical. I'll take the better option which costs more simply because it costs more to make. VF did a lot of research when making these mounts and ensured that their product can handle the stresses of holding up the engine. Several raceteams use the VFs. That says a lot. When it comes down to it, you save $50 on the whole set by going with BSH. Not worth it IMO . . . the reduced cost of making the BSH mounts is well above the $50 price break he institutes to undercut VF.
Dave


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

FedEx just dropped of my BSH Mounts







.... 
Everyone has there own opinion... lets all just be friends







I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Designed? Lol.
More like R&D . . . Receive and Duplicate. 
From a "ME" standpoint, you can surely see that one company opted to cut costs by making the base 2 piece vs 1 piece billet. Clearly the products are no longer identical. I'll take the better option which costs more simply because it costs more to make. VF did a lot of research when making these mounts and ensured that their product can handle the stresses of holding up the engine. Several raceteams use the VFs. That says a lot. When it comes down to it, you save $50 on the whole set by going with BSH. Not worth it IMO . . . the reduced cost of making the BSH mounts is well above the $50 price break he institutes to undercut VF.
Dave


prefect and 100% true, the a three letter race team uses them for a reason


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_lets all just be friends







I'm happy with my purchase. 

Done! Everyone can drop their griping!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Yes because it's true. Phil was a VF distributor, Phil bought a set of VF mounts (note how he says that he "absolutely loves them"). Then phil gets dropped by VF as well as a few other vendors and then come a few months later, boom . . . BSH mounts are born which look identical to VFs. The poly even is sourced from the same place (Energy Suspension).
At least BFI designed their mount from the ground up.

WORD! 
I will say Phil helped me resource the Neuspeed urethane insert for the pendulum mount for my 2009.5 and was also very honest about the urethane mount similarity as they are made at the same place.

_Modified by crew219 at 6:41 AM 4/21/2010_


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm super happy with Redline Motorworks super fast shipping. Here is the suprise i got when i got to my office this morning







I love presents:
























and a shot of my desk just for fun...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_
and a shot of my desk just for fun...









HAHA, looks like you have a backdrop of your window blinds on the macbook


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
HAHA, looks like you have a backdrop of your window blinds on the macbook

lol good eye kb








whatever happened to that thread with a picture of all our workspaces........... was that in the lol bump? Some should create a new "workspace pic whoring" thread, and it must have Audi/A3 content







ok I'm on it, hehe


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_FedEx just dropped of my BSH Mounts







.... 
Everyone has there own opinion... lets all just be friends







I'm happy with my purchase. 

Thats what counts in the end. We are honored to serve our customers with manufacturer direct pricing and the mentioned attention to detail through the addition of extra machine time to make an overall nicer billet piece. 
At the end of the day though, this is business. If there is a market need that we can fill, we will. For "haters" who wish to see this as a reason to cry about it online.. grow up and welcome to the real world. 
Thank you for your purchase, we are certain you will love it.










_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 2:37 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Also just wanted to add that for those of you with TSI equipped Audi A3's we have just gotten the rapid prototype of our forthcoming TSI Torque Mount bushing which is the last piece needed to complete the kit. 
This plastic model is used for test fitting and measurement review before we make the tooling to recreate the bushing in house which then gets sent off to our bushing manufacturer to be poured.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Also just wanted to add that for those of you with TSI equipped Audi A3's we have just gotten the rapid prototype of our forthcoming TSI Torque Mount bushing which is the last piece needed to complete the kit. 
This plastic model is used for test fitting and measurement review before we make the tooling to recreate the bushing in house which then gets sent off to our bushing manufacturer to be poured. 
























http://www2.neuspeed.com/105/1....html








Dave


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*

Round hole, Round peg. You remember that one from school I'm sure.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Round hole, Round peg. You remember that one from school I'm sure. 

Right, but yours is an exact copy of the Neuspeed. 
Notice how the BFI one is slightly different. 
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html








Regardless, there are plenty of ways that you can make the piece different. The bushing itself has more gaps than the poly will fill.
Dave


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

wouldnt the goal be to fill as much deadspace as possible? if neuspeed has done this and so has BSH wouldnt their mounts be similar?


_Modified by TechnikSLR at 8:45 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_thats the fsi bfi mount.

Nope. Look at the link I provided.
Dave


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Nope. Look at the link I provided.
Dave

my mistake. i thought it was, then i looked it up.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_wouldnt the goal be to fill as much deadspace as possible? if neuspeed has done this and so has BSH wouldnt their mounts be similar?

_Modified by TechnikSLR at 8:45 PM 4-22-2010_

There's actually a lot more deadspace.








I'm pretty sure I know why Neuspeed left it that way. I'm also sure that others didn't bother experimenting on their own and instead just copied Neuspeed's design.
The original Neuspeed FSI mount was made for them to their design by Energy Suspension. Unfortunately Energy opted to sell this mount to everyone under the sun. Pretty soon you were seeing ECS torque mounts, VF torque mounts, Stern, BSH, etc etc. I mentioned it here awhile back People were private labeling a mount and marking up the price by 300%. I was told that Neuspeed shied away from Energy for the TSI mount for this reason. It is also the reason why only Neuspeed and BFI make mounts for the TSI . . . . well, up until the point that someone decides to copy their unique designs.
The forums are funny. Forge can throw a fit whenever they want over the $350 knockoff twintercooler, but no one seems to give a damn when anyone else sells blatant ripoffs of other designs. *shrugs*
Dave


_Modified by crew219 at 5:56 PM 4/22/2010_


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a question... I have a 2008.5 so I have the TFSI motor... Can I still use the trq insert that came with it? Or do I need a TSFI insert what's the difference? At the moment I have a ECS trq insert...BSH let me know...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
I'm pretty sure I know why Neuspeed left it that way. 


do share why


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*

The 08.5 uses the FSI style bushing. 09 is when the switch occurred.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_
do share why

NVH. Kinda the same reason why the 034 solid bushing causes the car to rattle to death.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
The forums are funny. Forge can throw a fit whenever they want over the $350 knockoff twintercooler, but no one seems to give a damn when anyone else sells blatant ripoffs of other designs. *shrugs*
Dave



So you mean like DV relocation kits, catch cans, tubular manifolds, and boost taps....







some of these are MKV / MKVI specific and some are universal, but None of these products were a part of main stream "VAG" Tuning until BSH introduced them. I am pushing my 6th year working in this industry a huge portion of which was one of the most reputable Porsche tuners on the planet. There is always someone thinking they are saving the world from the "big bad company" and running their mouth on the forums but you have got to be the most hypocritical E-Thug I have ever come across. Your "facts" are FLAT wrong, first of all. Your going on and on saying how our design for our engine mounts is inferior and only a cost cutting method. NEWS FLASH: STAINLESS STEEL IS EXPENSIVE AND EVEN MORE EXPENSIVE TO MACHINE. its also Stronger and does not have a fatigue life like aluminum.







Secondly you only seem to be concerned about BSH. If you are in fact the savior of the forum, where are all your rants about the E-Bay down pipe, race land coils and replica wheels??? your credibility is weak at best and it's sad that you can be that disgruntled over something that is suppose to be a fun hobby. It seems to me that you clearly have a personal issue with the company and maybe you might want to get that off your chest. If you want you can give me a call some time and we can talk it over like adults and if you your questions and concerns happen to be above my spectrum of technical knowledge I would be happy to get you on the phone with one of our engineers that will surely be able to straighten you out.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

BSH has engineers on payroll? Where did they go to school at? What degree do they hold?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheZooKeeper)*

I'm glad you asked. I can easily get that information for you tomorrow. Hell your local... you can bring yourself down and see for your self.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheZooKeeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheZooKeeper* »_ BSH has engineers on payroll? Where did they go to school at? What degree do they hold? 

an engineering degree?


----------



## Kamesen (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

gtfo zookeeper. us engies can work wherever we want!








but seriously, this argument is equivalent to fighting about whats the best paperclip to bind a report


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm glad you asked. I can easily get that information for you tomorrow. Hell your local... you can bring yourself down and see for your self.

I will next time I go home on leave. Kinda hard being stationed at Lajes, in the Azores. Ill look you up though. You guys are still at KE correct?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

BSH Rock's....Love your products







First to have the Nicest Looking Boost Gauge Tap for the TSFI motor...
Keep up the good work


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_BSH Rock's....Love your products







First to have the Nicest Looking Boost Gauge Tap for the TSFI motor...
Keep up the good work









Thank you. We have been the first to do a lot of things for a lot of different cars.







In this case we were the first to say, billet mounts shouldn't be $200. Thank you to those of you who have appreciated that and are enjoying the benefits of the parts and the savings in your pocket.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cleanA3)*

if i buy the bsh mount, will it look like the one pictured below or the one pictured on the site? i prefer to have the mount pictured below with out any logos or anything like that. 








site:
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kamesen* »_
but seriously, this argument is equivalent to fighting about whats the best paperclip to bind a report


I prefer staples.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
I prefer staples.


Hahahahahahaha LMAO


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_
do share why


Just to give a taste of the "informed reporters" actual knowledge, let us show why there is so much dead space in our bushing. There's a motor mount that runs through there
















Our bushing fills all the available space as it should. This is the SLA being test fit to the vehicle prior to us beginning the machining process of the custom tools required to pour these bushings.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

werd


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Our bushing fills all the available space as it should. This is the SLA being test fit to the vehicle prior to us beginning the machining process of the custom tools required to pour these bushings. 









Look at the front edge. That's not filling "all the available space"








Regardless, I already told everyone why they don't fill it up 100%. 
Dave


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

bsh motor mount has no logo atleast mine doesn't and i ordered it a month ago. Loving the mount though!


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*

I think the key word he used was "available". Just above that he mentions why it is not completely filled.
But I could be wrong.
I have a BSH mount waiting to be installed.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_bsh motor mount has no logo atleast mine doesn't and i ordered it a month ago. Loving the mount though!

excellent... is it all black and no logo like the one pictured above?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

Thats the 3.2 mount. The factory put a key hole in the spot we would put our logo. The FSI are all branded as seen on our website.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
excellent... is it all black and no logo like the one pictured above?

yes i'll take pic if u want


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
BSH copied VF. They're the same part . . . buy from the original company instead of the impostor.
Dave


I love reading this nonsense... and VF copied the OEM design .. of course they're all going to look the same...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_

I love reading this nonsense... and VF copied the OEM design .. of course they're all going to look the same...

VF looks nothing like OEM. 
BFI looks nothing like VF
VW-R looks nothing like VF
Secret not-released mounts look nothing like VF








Dave


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Guys GIVE IT UP PLEASEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! 
On a good note... i installed my BSH Mounts today and Loving them...
Thank You BSH great job... Copying or NOT love your products and what a difference in shifts....Car feels solid and not a single noticeable vibration....


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
VF looks nothing like OEM. 
BFI looks nothing like VF
VW-R looks nothing like VF
Secret not-released mounts look nothing like VF








Dave


cool story bro...thanks for that.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

ok.... after a night of driving all i can say is WOW!!!!! 
Well worth it. I don't think i have enjoyed driving my car this much since the APR chip. Main things i felt was smoother clutch, shifts feel great, and i noticed that the car is a little more responsive.. 
All in all i am really happy with this mod and highly recommend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BSH...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*

Thanks for the review! Thats what the majority of customers of said and its always nice to hear. 
Heres a look at how we spend our weekends during the summer, its free to follow and ties into a lot of what we do on Facebook etc. 

_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Hey guys, just letting everyone know that BSH, AFI, and OWLE are doing a beta of our Real Time Racing live video stream of the Redline Time Attack this weekend. 
No membership, no login required to watch the BSH and AFI franchise as well as our sponsored teams and friends. 
Just go to http://www.owle.tv and you can watch events as they happen. All video footage for this broadcast is shot on Iphone 3GS' that have been enhanced with the OWLE. 
Enjoy!


----------



## GTIPASSION (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

I wouldn't pay VF a dime. They are terrible with customer support. Too much drama with that company.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (GTIPASSION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIPASSION* »_I wouldn't pay VF a dime. They are terrible with customer support. Too much drama with that company.

I give my dimes to VF all the time! Never had any trouble with customer support.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_yes i'll take pic if u want

that would be great... please do.
also has there been any increase in vibration or disturbance in the cabin?


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
that would be great... please do.
also has there been any increase in vibration or disturbance in the cabin? 

non whats so ever....if anything car has just been driving a lot smoother and shifting nicer..


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

excellent... thanks.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

to freegolf
i actually have the whole kit. engine/transmission.pan mount.
The car feels alot more sporty i guess? if you know what i mean. you can feel the engine on the pedal more when it's in D or S not in N....of cos
no more wheel slipping even going over small bumps on the road when accelerating. my gf says the cabin is a lil louder and it is but something we both got used to so not such a big issue. it's not that loud when you are driving in D but in S and manual mode you'll know what i mean.
overall experience? something i should have done along time ago. i never looked back!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i was thinking of doing the whole package deal just to make it all come together nicely... no point doing just one mount or the other. 
thank you for the feedback.


----------



## tulliotk (Apr 25, 2005)

Like I said before, if any manufacturer thinks that they have a new, unique design, they are free to get a patent for it. THAT is how you protect your development resources, not by bitching on the internet.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey freegolf , i would do the whole package , I have the Whole BSH kit in my R32 and love it too death . It made the car so much better.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Ordered the set from BSH. 

Should receive it by next week...

For those who are wondering, the 3.2q mounts do not have any badging, and all others do. 

Thankfully I was able to get a set with out any badges and keep the engine bay clean and with the colour scheme I am putting together. 

:thumbup:



cleanA3 said:


> Hey freegolf , i would do the whole package , I have the Whole BSH kit in my R32 and love it too death . It made the car so much better.


lol, that is funny... i was going to do it on the mk5 r32 but could not find an all black mount.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4322339


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*.*

Clean A3 rides smooooooth with near zero vibration. Thumbs up to a good guy and one hellava engine 
engineer. BTW, I'm thinking about changing out my VF pendulum mount and inserting my HPA core interlock
and then reinstalling the VF pendulum arm. Any thoughts from the educated section of this forum?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tcardio said:


> Clean A3 rides smooooooth with near zero vibration. Thumbs up to a good guy and one hellava engine
> engineer. BTW, I'm thinking about changing out my VF pendulum mount and inserting my HPA core interlock
> and then reinstalling the VF pendulum arm. Any thoughts from the educated section of this forum?


Do it. 

That's what I was planning on doing if it wasn't for the fact that I had to drop $$$ for maintenance repairs.

Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

As predicted BSH pendulum mount fails ;-)

http://golfmkv.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2721232&postcount=149

Guess I wasn't so crazy after all.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

pics of broken dog bone?


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

love my bsh mounts have all 3 in my r32 and have no nvb


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i like to see where the breaking point was


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i like to see where the breaking point was


At the tranny case


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

crew is a tool. i remember reading here http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67884 that this company makes all the motor mounts for all the shops. BSH makes good stuff look at that beautiful BT kit they got, and maybe if i got a good deal on one id spring for it. I have the BFI insert now in the oem torque arm. but i have upgraded engine mounts up top BFI stage 1 let the record state. So i think i blew out a bushing in pendulum. Ordered this friday comes in tomarrow. Oh i would never buy from vf either, from what ive seen and learned in this field is you have to somehow copy someone else to get a better result. VF is not the halo brand of this industry. Neither is APR. So you should just drop it. :facepalm:

Il post my thoughts tomarrow night.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

DJNastie said:


> crew is a tool. i remember reading here http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67884 that this company makes all the motor mounts for all the shops. BSH makes good stuff look at that beautiful BT kit they got, and maybe if i got a good deal on one id spring for it. I have the BFI insert now in the oem torque arm. but i have upgraded engine mounts up top BFI stage 1 let the record state. So i think i blew out a bushing in pendulum. Ordered this friday comes in tomarrow. Oh i would never buy from vf either, from what ive seen and learned in this field is you have to somehow copy someone else to get a better result. VF is not the halo brand of this industry. Neither is APR. So you should just drop it. :facepalm:
> 
> Il post my thoughts tomarrow night.



Lol no. That "beautiful" BSH turbo kit is a copy of the Eurojet tubular manifold. 

Energy suspension makes the polyurethane, not the physical mount. BSH copied the VF design (as a VF distributor) and made it 2 piece instead of 1 piece for cost reasons.

Plenty of companies get by without copying others. That wonderful "BFI" stage 1 mount is a perfect example of a company not copying what someone else is doing on the market. 

Let the record state, _you're_ the tool


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

DJNastie said:


> crew is a tool. i remember reading here http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67884 that this company makes all the motor mounts for all the shops. BSH makes good stuff look at that beautiful BT kit they got, and maybe if i got a good deal on one id spring for it. I have the BFI insert now in the oem torque arm. but i have upgraded engine mounts up top BFI stage 1 let the record state. So i think i blew out a bushing in pendulum. Ordered this friday comes in tomarrow. Oh i would never buy from vf either, from what ive seen and learned in this field is you have to somehow copy someone else to get a better result. VF is not the halo brand of this industry. Neither is APR. So you should just drop it. :facepalm:
> 
> Il post my thoughts tomarrow night.


Well, if your thoughts are anything like that ridiculous rant of yours that I wasted 2 seconds of my life reading,then I'll pass. CREW gave you an objective observation and you gave us a moronic schoolgirl reply. Before you open your hole, get your "facts" straight and leave your opinions at the door


----------



## Jack Skelington (Jul 5, 2004)

I wouldn't get into it. Crew has more time on his hands then you will have patience. Sometimes I wonder if its his job to troll these boards for certain competitors. That's about the only theory I see here worth debating, the rest is just garbage. 

More then enough people have been to our shop and have seen who we are and what we do. If it pleases people to read this stuff then so be it, but much as a our stance was this time last year... dont feed the troll unless you want him coming back for more. 

[email protected]
[email protected]
www.bshspeedshop.com


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Jack Skelington said:


> I wouldn't get into it. Crew has more time on his hands then you will have patience. Sometimes I wonder if its his job to troll these boards for certain competitors. That's about the only theory I see here worth debating, the rest is just garbage.
> 
> More then enough people have been to our shop and have seen who we are and what we do. If it pleases people to read this stuff then so be it, but much as a our stance was this time last year... dont feed the troll unless you want him coming back for more.
> 
> ...


Except Phil, these are FACTS



crew219 said:


> Lol no. That "beautiful" BSH turbo kit is a copy of the Eurojet tubular manifold.
> 
> Energy suspension makes the polyurethane, not the physical mount. BSH copied the VF design (as a VF distributor) and made it 2 piece instead of 1 piece for cost reasons.


You had [email protected] make you the tubular manifold the same jigs that Eurojet provided to him. Ironic that Jesse (owner and originator of AFI) as well as Andy have left the brand (which was acquired by Kenney Inc as well as BSH)

It is no secret that you and VF had a falling out right before you released your line of copy-cat mounts. You even ran a set of VF mounts on your own car and posted about how great they are.

The difference between me and you (& your staff) is that I focus on facts and not on personal attacks. 

Dave


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

Just fitted my BSH pendulum mount.
Easy install.
No noticeable vibes either a day later 
Couple of points.
I installed the gold 14mm washer in the hole for the main mount on top of the arm.
I tried it underneath but that put the mount arm close to the opening edge.
Hopefully that was correct?

Also the large washer went slightly concave as it torqued up and flattened out the poly insert.
Normal?


























Bazzle


----------

